# Baldwin NA Class 2-6-2T



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I thought I would post this up as I only just found out about this myself at: argyleloco.com.au/news.htm 
The NA class currently run on the Emerald Tourist Railway in Australia puffingbilly.com.au 
----------------------------------
Now in development with Accucraft for a limited production release in 2014. The Victorian Railways NA Class 2-6-2T in 1:19 scale - live steam and electric, 45mm and 32mm gauge. Planned liveries - Green, Indian Red, plain Black with appropriate numbers. Reservations now being taken.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Now in development with Accucraft 
I didn't see that on the main Acc website - do you have a special .au site ? 

The NA is very similar to the 2-4-2T Baldwin made for the Lynton & Barnstaple. They may have had identical boilers, etc. (Anyone know?) This pic is the existing Accucraft model:


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I got digging....

I have found no other information about this. It may be Argyle Loco in Australia that are setting this Accucraft production up.
Gordon Watson from Argyle Loco built steam models some time ago. Below is a review of his steamer by Marc Horovits.
sidestreetbannerworks.com/locos/loco13.html 

The NA is a bigger engine all round than Lyn but they do look very similar as both built by Baldwin. Here is a drawing comparing the two by David Fletcher. pacificng.com/ref/blw/style/styledi...92-223.png 

"Baldwin built the first two NA locos, but only 2A was a Vauclain compound, 1A was a simple. 
4A was also a compound, but it and the simple 3A were built by the VR from the spares ordered with the first engines." 
I found the above info here: gardenrails.myfreeforum.org/viewtop...mp;start=0 

Baldwin Vauclain Compound en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vauclain_compound 

There were 17 NA locos all up. The original Baldwin built locos are long gone. Puffing Billy have 5 in service and one stored (No3) of the Australian built ones by the Victorian Railways Newport Workshops. www.puffingbilly.com.au/puffing-bil.../na-class/ 

The Emerald Tourist Railway (Puffing Billy) is 2' 6" narrow gauge. 45mm gauge is about 5mm wider at 1:19. Close enough for me! 

It was only just last week that I ordered some wheels and sourced some axle boxes to start making an electric one. Depends on price but I will probably order one of these now. Green or Indian Red, Hmmm. perhaps both? 

Andrew


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I have found no other information about this. It may be Argyle Loco in Australia that are setting this Accucraft production up. 
Andrew, 

It is quite likely that Argyle is promoting this model. Many of the overseas country distributors are setting their own agenda - the UK pushed the A3 and are now pushing for the live steam version. A UK firm commissioned the Britannia. The German dist'r is now having a DB 2-10-2 made, and that South African loco wasn't Accucraft's idea! 

Here in the US of A we are doing the same. Jason wants a 1:13.7 2-4-0, after being successful with the Mason Bogie. 

Nice drawing (as usual) from David. It does show the difference in size.


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

The model is being run as an Argyle Loco works project, with models designed and built by Accucraft. Scale is 1:19 (16mm), primarily because she's a 30" gauge prototype, and not a particularly large engine. At 1:19 she's actually much closer in size to our typical US 1:20.3 models, plus it means at 45mm gauge, she's 33" gauge, so we can keep cylinders and frame spacing pretty much spot on, and not have to widen things, which would happen if we chose 20.3. 
Michael Ragg, the owner of Argyle is currently going to shows and steam ups with a survey of options and features to obtain some items of numbers, plus showing our large full model size design drawings at the stand. 
Response and and preorders to date have been great. 
The model will be offered in 3 different liveries, based on preservation today (which are based on historic paint liveries), option for live steam or electric versions. 
The survey is looking at aspects such as slide valves, rather than piston valves, goodall valves, etc. 
The project is real and progressing quickly. If you are interested, people do email or call Argyle and get your name on the list. 
Engineering work at Accucraft is also well underway. 

Many thanks, 
David.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

For a low budget version... I wonder if the drive from an Bachmann Indy would work under an old Lyn body?


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

That might work Victor as a sorta NA, but please remember the real LYNN was considerably smaller than the NA. The Bachmann Lynn is 1:22.5 scale and will be tiny compared to the Accucraft model.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 22 Sep 2012 05:26 PM 
That might work Victor as a sorta NA, but please remember the real LYNN was considerably smaller than the NA. The Bachmann Lynn is 1:22.5 scale and will be tiny compared to the Accucraft model. Tony, the Bachmann 'Lyn' is about 1:22.5 but the cab is proportioned closer to 1:20.3 Overall length too short even for 1:24 

Andrew


----------

